# Hello from SW Washington



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome. There are a few of us in Oregon, Washington and British Columbia that start and respond to threads related mostly to our geographic area. Good luck this season


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks. Good luck to you, also.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I normally live in Oly, but am staying in Tenino for a few months.

Feel free to give me a shout if you are up this way.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome James!


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks. One of my hives was a swarm which I caught in Rainer, not too far from Tenino.


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sorry I can not accept buddies. I am only online on my phone and when I try to accept t friends it says the mobile version does not support that


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome!You'll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (attimes) but addicting....... all the time!


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I, for one, TRY to be funny, am definitely stupid (at times), and rarely inspiring


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Nice little bee club up there .


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, I have heard good things about the LCBA. I just haven't attended yet. Not a lot of time with a four year old.


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi loggerjim. We're practically neighbors. I'm just a bit south of Chehalis. I look forward to getting to know you and hearing all your bee adventures. Do you chase swarms? LCBA is a great group. I hope you have time to attend a meeting soon.


----------



## loggerjim (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks JanO. I live in Dryad, grew up in Packwood. What town do you live in? I caught a swarm last year, and found two log hives at work. I would like to catch two more swarms.


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in Toledo. I get all my bees by chasing swarms and doing carve outs. Last year I filled 3 hives, but could have filled more if I chose to. I work with a group of local bee buddies and we stay pretty busy in the summer months.


----------

